# Ben Gordon and off-the-court troubles?



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/ben_gordon.asp 

Under his weaknesses, it reads, "Off the court issues could scare some teams away as well."

What off-the-court issues?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's been known to kick puppies and kill the occassional hitchhiker. No big deal really, you shouldn't be worried.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> University of Connecticut guard Ben Gordon was arrested yesterday on charges he slapped a female student, who also was arrested for allegedly hitting him.
> Gordon, the team's leading scorer, was released on $1,000 bond and traveled with the Huskies to Philadelphia for a game against Villanova today, assistant athletic director Kyle Muncy said. He will be allowed to keep playing.
> 
> Gordon is averaging 20.1 points for the 23rd-ranked Huskies, along with 4.2 rebounds and 4.6 assists.
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/59952p-56140c.html


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I dunno....while it's not kosher to strike at a female....you DON'T want a female to feel that she can slap you whenever she feels like it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

"the right way?"


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Another piece of news that is impossible to interpret unless you were at the scene.

Lets just hope that was a one-time deal. From everything I've read about BG, he's a pretty upstanding guy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> "the right way?"


Back to the ignore box.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Back to the ignore box.


I'd get ripped for hiding too.  Might as well keep posting.

Honestly... does "the right way" apply off the court? I think that's a legitimate question.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Off the court behavior is a significant part of "the right way," I do believe. 

ERob, anyone? High fg%, good defender...led the league in DNP-CD's. 

Ben's intense but seems to be a good guy. I mean, one incident in college (where she also got arrested) shouldn't tarnish him.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Off the court behavior is a significant part of "the right way," I do believe.
> 
> ERob, anyone? High fg%, good defender...led the league in DNP-CD's.


What did EROB do off the court other than buy MP3 players?

Was there some incident in a club? Wasn't he robbed or assaulted. not his fault, right?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

If by "off the court" you mean "legal issues" then I don't think ERob had any problems. If you mean attitude and general off-the-court behavior, can you explain to me why he didn't play if those things were all fine?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

A bartender at Bar Louie in Printers Row told me that BG likes to frequent there after home games for drinks and rarely tips at all. So he has that going for him as well....


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> If by "off the court" you mean "legal issues" then I don't think ERob had any problems. If you mean attitude and general off-the-court behavior, can you explain to me why he didn't play if those things were all fine?


I always assumed he was just a punk.

But... when he failed his physical with the Knicks it made me think there may have been some type of health issue as well.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

MJ punched Steve Kerr in the face. That's almost the same thing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mountain out of a molehill. This happened years ago, Ben paid for it and he apologized for it. However, as Krazy said the full story was, this female smacked him in the face and he hit her back. Of course, Ben will be the only one charged. That's just the way society is in general. Gordon hasn't been in any trouble since and that was his only trouble ever at UConn. 

*Note, I don't condone striking a woman. Just saying why it's understandable in this situation.*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> MJ punched Steve Kerr in the face. That's almost the same thing.


Shouldn't make light of domestic violence issues.

But damn, that's pretty funny!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


Does having sex automatically have something to do with an isolated incident of striking a woman? If so, I'm not making a connection, so you're going to have to help him put two and two together.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


Half have gotten with at least one?

Is that like half of them have screwed at least one Bull (and some have screwed several)

or half of them have screwed the same one Bull

or are they all taking turns passing each other around?

Who consistently gets the sloppy seconds?

Inquiring minds probably don't want to know.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


This should be posted in the Ben Gordon Appreciation Thread


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category.



Hmmmm interesting. :laugh:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


And how does this differ from any team with cheerleaders? :angel:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I was just telling PC Load Letter this yesterday...my best friend's girlfriend is a Luv-a-Bull, so I've heard a little inside info on some of the Bulls' behavior toward women. Supposedly over 1/2 of the Luv-a-Bulls have "gotten with" at least one of the Bulls at one point or another this season. How should I put this...let's just say Ben Gordon is the "team leader" in this category. Personally it's against my own morals, but I wouldn't say it's grounds for calling him a criminal, as long as it's consensual.


Add this to the theories of why Gordon has a stamina problem.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> 
> 
> Add this to the theories of why Gordon has a stamina problem.


:laugh: :laugh: Good call transplant.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> 
> 
> Add this to the theories of why Gordon has a stamina problem.


OMG!

Ben "Minute-Man" Gordon


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

as part of the "BasketBull" magazine the Bulls produce... they have bios of the cheerleaders.

Under hobbies its always something like "dancing" or "watching movies."

I never saw "banging the players."

Perhaps this should be a new part of the bio.

Players Banged:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> as part of the "BasketBull" magazine the Bulls produce... they have bios of the cheerleaders.
> 
> Under hobbies its always something like "dancing" or "watching movies."
> ...


Well, this would help answer MikeDC's question.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls_0405.html

OK. Which Cow(s) with which Bull(s)? Please speculate freely...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls_0405.html
> 
> OK. Which Cow(s) with which Bull(s)? Please speculate freely...


Ben Gordon slept with this woman. Perhaps on draft night.









http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/evadney_0405.html

I'd bet the farm.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Does having sex automatically have something to do with an isolated incident of striking a woman? If so, I'm not making a connection, so you're going to have to help him put two and two together.


 

Of course not, it doesn't automatically mean anything. However, my sources tell me that BG gets around alot...I'm not judging his character from this, but it's somewhat relevent. In my second-hand experiences throughout college, I've learned that this type of behavior usually leads to quite a bit of drama. I'm speculating that his getting around was very possibly related to this isolated incident. That's all I'm saying. 

I could care less what BG does in his free time though. I just found it amusing that he comes off as this shy gentleman type on TV, and yet he is known as such a go-getter in the sack. Funny comments from all, as usual...I particularly liked "minute-man Ben".


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Yodurk, this thread has taken a very salacious turn and I blame you.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddie Robinson Hurt body. 

*Eddie Robinson of the Chicago Bulls, has been not seen in months. It was reported that he had a broken toe, this is true, but there is more to the story. During training camp, after practice, Eddie Robinson stayed late, after all the coaches left, and players. When Scott Skiles was asked about this, he has this to say, "We thought it was a great act by Eddie, things may be turning around finally, we couldn't be more wrong." What was Eddie Robinson really doing that night then? Well the truth of the matter is that he [Eddie] stayed after, to watch the Luvabulls practiced. Luvalbull Sara B, said that she would like to stay after, and practice her dance moves. Sara B, and Eddie met up under the hoop. They then had sexual intercourse. The next day, Scott Skiles found E-Robbery under the basket. When we asked Scott about this he said this, "It did not look good. He was laying under the basket, looked injured, and his Ipod was missing." Eddie told his coach that he was practicing dunking, as he wanted to be more aggressive, and someone apparantely spilled a drink on the court, and Eddie slipped on it as he came down. He then failed the Knicks physical because of his toe.

The truth. Sara and Eddie hooked up under the basket for sexual intercourse. Eddie has this to say, "I didn't know what I was doing, I got caught up in the moment, it was going so fast, and the next thing I know...my pants are off. She put a firm grip on me, like I would like to do if I was half the man she was. A result of the incident Eddie broke every bone in his body. Sara put his pants back on for him, and left. I didn't know if I was having sex with a man or a women. Whoa, cool, I spoke in both 3rd and 1st person, who buys out something who can do that?" A devestating incident, devestating sex. What was he thinking? *


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yodurk, my perception of Ben has been completely shattered. :sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Am I really supposed to believe that Eddie Robinson actually took off one of his Cosby collection sweaters to have sex? I just can't fathom such a thing ever happening.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Am I really supposed to believe that Eddie Robinson actually took off one of his Cosby collection sweaters to have sex? I just can't fathom such a thing ever happening.


Note: No mention of shirt being taken off, just the pants.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Am I really supposed to believe that Eddie Robinson actually took off one of his Cosby collection sweaters to have sex? I just can't fathom such a thing ever happening.




Perhaps it was used as padding... a basketball court can be cold, hard and uncomfortable.

I wonder how many luvabulls found themselves slinking about erob's condo the morning after wearing nothing but a cosby sweater?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> Perhaps it was used as padding... a basketball court can be cold, hard and uncomfortable.
> 
> I wonder how many luvabulls found themselves slinking about erob's condo the morning after wearing nothing but a cosby sweater?


Those poor girls. :nonono:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I always thought Eddie Robinson was a good looking guy. I'm sure with his general disdain for practicing he had a lot of time to spend with the ladies. 

Maybe he has a future as a sweater model.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*i miss u guys*


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Ben gordon is so bad a$$. What a champ. He's even cooler now. And that last erob sweater isnt nearly as bad as some of the others he worn.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> Yodurk, this thread has taken a very salacious turn and I blame you.


I accept any and all blame.  

Sorry if I shattered Ben's reputation...at least he's a really good basketball player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: i miss u guys*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!


good time good times. Those were the good memories.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as Mickey from the Rocky movies would say "Women weaken legs."

But seriously the thought that any 22 year old would have a problem playing 30 minutes a game 3 months into the season without having suffered injuries is almost unheard of if he were in any kind of shape at all.

maybe benny needs to lose some muscle, like a center or power forward would have to if they were having trouble keeping on the court.


----------

